# tank seperator



## Sebastian (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi all

After seeing all of the different types I’ve really fallen for two types of bettas. Although all betas are beautiful my favorites have to be the Crown tails and plakats, I find them both outstanding in their own unique way. 

I still have not exactly made up my mind which one to get so I figure why not get both? I was thinking of maybe just getting a bigger tank and maybe putting a separator in between. So they would each have their space but get good fileters water. Has anyone ever done anything like this? Did it work? Did the bettas spend too much time flaring at each other? or is this just a terrible idea?

Sebastian


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

No that's fine. Just use a seperator that is not see thru. 

There are many diagrams on the web about how to make the flow optimum etc, and a lot of people even on this board have done it.

Talk to Ciddian about where to go for 'designer' bettas so you get some really nice ones.

And remember bettas should have filtered tanks- albeit with very low current.


----------

